# printed re-labelling



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

I will have more samples next week.
I want to relabel my shirts and thinking to just go with the prints on the back, instead of the real label.

In the long run, I know that the real label cost less. But here is what I concern :
If I just have my logo, that is easy. But I have different kind of T shirts- say organics and non, different kinds of cotton, sizes, care instructions.
Is that means that I have to put all of that information in one label or put them separate, --front is logo, --back is instruction ?

Thanks a lot, anybody


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you use different brands or styles of shirts, you may have to have different labels. Each label must have the shirt's country of original, fabric content, etc. If all your shirts happen to be 100% cotton and made in the U.S., then 1 label might do. Otherwise, no.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Joe, 
The samples are all here. I saw that there is front label (say AA or Gildan) and back label with the contents, size, made from, caring instruction, RN#.
I also learn from the label makers manufacturer that it can have sizes, caring instructions, logo itself..basically 3 different labels that I need. For that means, I have to spend more money on label, and it can get confusing because I might use different fabrics. 50 cotton, 50 poly. Or all cotton, and all organic. I don't need these many stocks.

I was wondering if I can remove the front label (the printer will do it) and keep the back label( written sizes, care instruction, contents). It might look perfect, because my label can be made from certain kind of woven, and the AA back label kind of shiny and smooth. That way I do not have to apply RN as well.

I realize that when I place my first order, it will cost too much money on just have the label printed on my T-shirts, instead of put my own woven label. With woven label, I can have 1000 pieces, save money, and use it for the next order.

Any comment, will surely help. Thanks again.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, you can remove the front 'logo' label and replace it with your own logo label and keep the back label with all the required FTC information.

Bottom line is when the shirt leaves your shop, it must have all the FTC requirements met. Doesn't really matter how you go about doing it.


----------



## jackfruit94112 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again, Joe.


----------

